# NBT retrofit -PDC screen



## Danny Hoang Dat (Nov 10, 2015)

I retrofit F25 2014 in NBT,my problem is the lack of image pdc, the sound is good.
Anyone knows how to fix it?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

have you a picture for better understanding?


Thorsten


----------



## Danny Hoang Dat (Nov 10, 2015)

I also do not see the PDC configuration in my setting idrive menu thought!


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

have you coded the headunit?
Have you installed OEM rear view camera? Because it looks like after market module camera, because on right side, there is no settings possible...


Thorsten


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Danny Hoang Dat said:


> I retrofit F25 2014 in NBT,my problem is the lack of image pdc, the sound is good.
> Anyone knows how to fix it?


FDL Code HU_NBT => COMMUNICATION_PARKMASTER = gen1.


----------



## Danny Hoang Dat (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks Shawn! Issue resolved!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Danny Hoang Dat said:


> Thanks Shawn! Issue resolved!


:thumbup:


----------



## ppolaris (Apr 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> FDL Code HU_NBT => COMMUNICATION_PARKMASTER = gen1.


Hi Shawn,

I have same problem but I can't find this section: 
FDL Code HU_NBT => COMMUNICATION_PARKMASTER = gen1.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ppolaris said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have same problem but I can't find this section:
> FDL Code HU_NBT => COMMUNICATION_PARKMASTER = gen1.


What do you mean "Section"? I did not provide a "section", and I never do, as they are meaningless, as they vary in different CAFD versions.

In NBT CAFD, you searched the entire CAF for "COMMUNICATION_PARKMASTER"?


----------



## ppolaris (Apr 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> What do you mean "Section"? I did not provide a "section", and I never do, as they are meaningless, as they vary in different CAFD versions.
> 
> In NBT CAFD, you searched the entire CAF for "COMMUNICATION_PARKMASTER"?


My car has an retrofited nbt.I want to change pdc screen view like cic unit.I can not find this: COMMUNICATION_PARKMASTER in my HU_NBT
I change this as you said PDC_DRECTION but nothing has changed.I wan to see pdc screen like picture.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ppolaris said:


> My car has an retrofited nbt.I want to change pdc screen view like cic unit.I can not find this: COMMUNICATION_PARKMASTER in my HU_NBT
> I change this as you said PDC_DRECTION but nothing has changed.I wan to see pdc screen like picture.


What is the name of your NBT CAFD file?


----------



## ppolaris (Apr 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> what is the name of your nbt cafd file?


cafd_00000ded_001_020_106


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ppolaris said:


> cafd_00000ded_001_020_106


Correct. Your NBT firmware is too old. COMMUNICATION_PARKMASTER was added in newer CAFD versions.


----------



## ppolaris (Apr 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Correct. Your NBT firmware is too old. COMMUNICATION_PARKMASTER was added in newer CAFD versions.


HIMM I understand so how can I update my nbt firmware?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ppolaris said:


> HIMM I understand so how can I update my nbt firmware?


You need to flash it with E-Sys and PSdZData Full. In E-Series car, you need to connect directly to NBT as you have no ZGW gateway Module.


----------



## ppolaris (Apr 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to flash it with E-Sys and PSdZData Full. In E-Series car, you need to connect directly to NBT as you have no ZGW gateway Module.


Okay shawn thank you soo much...:thumbup:

I have E-SYS pro but psdzdata is beta.Could you give me link for full PSdZData?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ppolaris said:


> Okay shawn thank you soo much...:thumbup:
> 
> I have E-SYS pro but psdzdata is beta.Could you give me link for full PSdZData?


PM sent.


----------

